# Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten



## marioschreiber (23. Februar 2012)

Wer möchte, kann gerne in der Petition dagegenstimmen.
Weitere Infos findet man:

http://www.fehmarn24.de/nachrichten...-naturschutz-tourismus-gefordert-1598470.html
http://www.fehmarn24.de/nachrichten/fehmarn/stunden-1601847.html
http://www.wassersportfehmarn.de/

Die Petition:
http://www.openpetition.de/petition...utzverordnung-noerdliche-seeniederung-fehmarn


----------



## Franky (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Bin mit dabei und habe die Quote aus meinem Örtchen verdoppelt


----------



## Klaus S. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Natürlich auch dabei... #6

Unterstützer                                      2.189

Bin der Einzige aus meinen Dorf

Unterstützer                                      2.195

Edit... nun 2 aus meinen Dorf ) Nun auch im Booteforum zu finden

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?p=2562465#post2562465


----------



## Silvio.i (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Mecklenburg kämpft mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian8686 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Moin,
bin selbstverständlich auch dabei
grüße aus dem Schumburger Land unterstützer 2205


----------



## Norbi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Für mich ein Muß !!!!:m


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Nr. 2.227


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

plus 1 = 2.228 :vik:


----------



## Wiederanfänger (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Stand seit 17:24 ist die 2280.

Grüße aus OWL.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Sebastian G (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

moin moin,

 und wieder 1ner mehr!!!nr.2284

mfg sebastian


----------



## zanderaal (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Bin dabei:vik:2286 jetzt:vik:
|kopfkratDarf doch alles nicht wahr sein,die nehmen uns noch das letzte Fleckchen.


Gruß vom Niederrhein:vik:


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Hallo!

2287 jetzt! Der Niederrhrin kämpft mit!

Gruß Walleyehunter69

Wer Kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren!!!:vik:


----------



## larsgerkens (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

darf man den link bei facebook veröffentlichen? manchmal schlägt sowas da ja wellen


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> darf man den link bei facebook veröffentlichen? manchmal schlägt sowas da ja wellen




Warum sollte man das nicht dürfen !?


----------



## mahoe (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Hallo
Bin mit Nr. 2297 dabei T-thal kämpft mit
Gruß mahoe


----------



## Zador (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Jup und noch einer dabei :vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das nicht dürfen !?



Könnte nach hinten los gehen :m


----------



## Furchi1963 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Nordwestmecklenburg ist bei Euch und kämpft an eurer Seite.


----------



## Amadeus69 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Natürlich auch eine Stimme aus dem Sauerland.
Gruß
Amamdeus69


----------



## ritschwumm (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Hallo Zusammen,

Auch Hessen ist mit dabei 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Marf22 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Auch von den Hängen des Teutos wird unterschrieben :vik:


----------



## mathei (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

nr 2460. das schönste dorf deutschlands ( banzkow ) ist dabei.warum immer nur DE in sachen naturschutz. warscheinlich, weil sich der deutsche alles gefallen läst. diesmal nicht nicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Im Booteforum 0 Resonanz #q


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Auch wenn ich dem hier offenbar einheitlichen Tenor gegenansprechen werde, scheint es mir doch das hier einige der "NSG - Gegener" die vorgeschlagene Schutzgebietsverordnung noch nicht zur Kenntniss genommen haben. 
http://www.suesel.de/media/custom/1066_640_1.PDF?1329149409
Wie Ihr nachlesen könnt werden die Freitzeitangler lediglich in den Bereichen A-B und C-D, also in den sowieso eher gering beangelten (weil weit vom Parkplatz entfernten) Abschnitten und dann auch nur in der Zeit vom 01.04. bis 31.08. jedes Jahren eingeschränkt. Dies ist doch eher die Zeit die Badegäste und weniger wir Angler am Strand verbringen. 
Auch ist während dieser Zeit das Entlanglaufen am Strand (direkt am Wasser) erlaubt.
Auch denke die Damen und Herren Kitesurfer doch nun wirklich ihre Drachen an anderen, reichlich vorhandenen Stränden fliegen lassen können. Fehmarn liegt nun einmal in der Hauptzugrichtung der Zugvögel.
Der Landsfischereiverband wird als Träger Öffentlicher Belange als annerkannter Naturschutzverband natürlich auch zu dieser Schutzgebietsverordnung angehört. 
Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung das auch wir Angler der Natur ein wenig mehr Schutzfläche gern einräumen können. Es ist uns bis auf sehr kleine Abschnitte nun wirklich an der gesamten Ostseeküste genügend Platz für unser Hobby übrig. Auch denke ich, daß wir obwohl wir doch so manchen Fisch aus dem Element entnehmen wenig für den Besatz / bzw. die Erhaltung der natürlichen Reproduktion tun (können). Wie viele Meerforellenangler gibt es und wie viele Anglerfreunde kümmern sich hingegen um den Schutz der Laichgewässer und um die (leider bei uns noch) notwendige Erbrütung und Wiederbesatz mit Jungfischen.
Ich möchte meine Meinungsäusserung hier nicht noch um vieles was mir diesbezüglich noch Aufstösst verlängern aber vielleicht sollte doch der Eine oder Andere sich erst einmal mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen bevor hier irgendwelche Petitionen unterschrieben werden. 
Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mich richtig. Petri Heil, Euer möglichst naturverträglicher Angelgenosse,  Jürgen


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*



Spülsaumsurfer schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung das auch wir Angler der Natur ein wenig mehr Schutzfläche gern einräumen können.



Höre du auf zu Angeln und schon haben 2 Vögel mehr Platz :q

Du bist am Thema vorbei, hier gehts um die Pedition!!!


----------



## mathei (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Höre du auf zu Angeln und schon haben 2 Vögel mehr Platz :q
> 
> Du bist am Thema vorbei, hier gehts um die Pedition!!!


 
|good:jep


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Lieber Klaus S. gibst Du hier die Themen vor? In meinem Beitrag geht es um die Petition. Wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist dich sachlich hier auseinanderzusetzen kümmer Dich doch bitte um das, von dem Du etwas verstehst. (siehe Klabusterbeeren).
Hör Du auf zu angeln und es gibt wieder mehr Laichdorsche.


----------



## Klaus S. (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*



Spülsaumsurfer schrieb:


> Lieber Klaus S. gibst Du hier die Themen vor? In meinem Beitrag geht es um die Petition. Wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist dich sachlich hier auseinanderzusetzen kümmer Dich doch bitte um das, von dem Du etwas verstehst. (siehe Klabusterbeeren).
> Hör Du auf zu angeln und es gibt wieder mehr Laichdorsche.



Geh ich nicht drauf ein da OT


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Dabei 2731 Wer nicht Kämpft hat schon verloren



gruß Hjw


----------



## Prinzchen (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

2734. Wird doch...


----------



## Fauli1410 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Das geht ja gar nicht! bin auch dabei nr.2829 und es werden weitere folgen.

Schaumburg ist dabei


----------



## Maifliege (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

auch dabei


----------



## maki1980 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, des Anglers höchste Gut ist die Natur und der damit entstehende Naturschutz!

Habe mich wohl geirrt?!?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Das befürchte ich auch Daniel, 
bei diesem Anti-Naturschutz Echo hier im Forum wundert es mich jetzt auch nicht mehr wo dieser elende Haufen von Knicklichtverpackungen, Wurmdosen und sonstigem Anglermüll am Strand herkommt. Und da gibt es tatsächlich noch Leute die sich, auch hier im Forum abgeblich für Mindestmass, Schonzeiten, Laichdorschschonung und sonstige Naturschonung einsetzen. Die gleichen Leute scheinen aber nur noch Rot zu sehen wenns "Naturschutzgebiet" (auch für den Schweinswal lt. NSG-Verordung) heisst. Aber klar der Schweinswal ist ja auch kein Fisch und im Abwasserbecken kann man ja auch angeln.  
Ach ja, es geht hier ja NUR um die Petition - also ich bin dagegen und für mehr Schongebiete im Meer!


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Diese schwarz/weiß Malerei hier von euch bringt weder die Natur noch die Angler, noch die Surfer noch sonst wen weiter.

Typisch deutsch, nur extreme Einstellungen vorhanden, vom goldenen Mittelweg scheint hier keiner was gehört zu haben.

Traurig!


----------



## Klaus S. (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*



> bei diesem Anti-Naturschutz Echo hier im Forum wundert es mich jetzt  auch nicht mehr wo dieser elende Haufen von Knicklichtverpackungen,  Wurmdosen und sonstigem Anglermüll am Strand herkommt.


Es geht hier um die Strände Niobe, Altenteil, Grüner Brink und Teichhof die dann nicht mehr beangelt werden dürfen.

Ich lasse keinen Müll am Strand liegen und die Mehrheit der anderen Angler auch nicht. Klar gibt es immer wieder schwarze Schafe aber dies ist nicht die Mehrheit. 

Schön für dich wenn du dafür bist das all die Strände gesperrt werden aber dann mach dafür einen eigenen Thread auf. *Hier gehts drum wer dagegen ist!!!*

Kann mal einer den ganzen OT-Müll wieder löschen (meins auch)?? DANKE


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*



Spülsaumsurfer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dem hier offenbar einheitlichen Tenor gegenansprechen werde, scheint es mir doch das hier einige der "NSG - Gegener" die vorgeschlagene Schutzgebietsverordnung noch nicht zur Kenntniss genommen haben.
> http://www.suesel.de/media/custom/1066_640_1.PDF?1329149409
> Wie Ihr nachlesen könnt werden die Freitzeitangler lediglich in den Bereichen A-B und C-D, also in den sowieso eher gering beangelten (weil weit vom Parkplatz entfernten) Abschnitten und dann auch nur in der Zeit vom 01.04. bis 31.08. jedes Jahren eingeschränkt. Dies ist doch eher die Zeit die Badegäste und weniger wir Angler am Strand verbringen.
> Auch ist während dieser Zeit das Entlanglaufen am Strand (direkt am Wasser) erlaubt.
> ...




Ungeachtet meiner mangelnden Detailkenntnisse in diesem speziellen Fall, gebe ich Spülsaumsurfer grundsätzlich Recht. 

Natürlich müsen wir Angler darauf achten, nicht überall vertrieben zu werden. Doch das erreichen wir nicht mit unreflektierten Protesten, sondern durch Mitarbeit. 

Wenn die Angler es nicht schaffen, sich mit dem Naturschutz zu arrangieren, werden wir gnadenlos verlieren. Und zwar langfristig auf allen Ebenen. 

Anstatt solcher Spontanproteste, wenn das Kind schon fast im Brunnen liegt, sollten die Angler ihren Vereins- und Verbandsvorständen auf die Finger hauen und dafür Sorge tragen, dass kompetente Leute in die Führungspositionen gewählt, oder zumindest beratend verpflichtet werden.
Das bedingt allerdings, dass man sich mit dem Thema Verbands- und Vereinspolitik auseinandersetzt. Alles andere ist platte Nölerei. 

Genau dort ist harsche Kritik angebracht, nicht beim Naturschutz. 

Und selbstverständlich kann hier auch gegen diese Petition argumentiert werden. Solange es sachlich bleibt, ist das nichts off topic dran.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Schöne Grüße in den Elfenbeinturm,



maki1980 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, des Anglers höchste Gut ist die Natur und der damit entstehende Naturschutz!
> 
> Habe mich wohl geirrt?!?
> 
> ...


 
Viel Spaß wenn das höchste Gut - der  Naturschutz - auch dein Gewässer platt macht....

Erst wenn der letzte See , der letzte Teich , das letzte Gewässer fest in des Naturschützers Hand istwird man bemerken das man auf dem Trockenen keine Fische fangen kann.

Merke: Nur ein vom Naturschutz verbotenes Gewässer ist ein gutes Gewässer!


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ungeachtet meiner mangelnden Detailkenntnisse in diesem speziellen Fall, gebe ich Spülsaumsurfer grundsätzlich Recht.
> 
> Natürlich müsen wir Angler darauf achten, nicht überall vertrieben zu werden. Doch das erreichen wir nicht mit unreflektierten Protesten, sondern durch Mitarbeit.
> 
> ...



Moin Ralle,
grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir absolut recht, nur in diesem Falle können die Vereine absolut nix machen, selbst die Verbände haben bei einem freien Gewässer wie der Ostsee nur begrenzt Einfluss.

In dem von Spülsaumsurfer verlinktem PDF sind die ganzen Zonen genau eingezeichnet und die Zeiten in denen Angeln untersagt werden soll sind ebenfalls genannt.

Die Petition ist auch nicht aus Anglers Hand, sondern von Surfern in die Welt gehoben worden.
Grundsätzlich finde ich sie nicht schlecht aber als denkender Mensch unterzeichnet man nichts aus purem Aktionismus. Ich selbst habe sie ebenfalls unterzeichnet aber eben mit Köpfchen.

Wir haben hier auf Fehmarn ja nicht nur das "Anglerproblem" mit der Ausweisung als NSG, da hängt ne Menge mehr dran.

Wir leben hier alle vom Tourismus und die Planungen für die Feste Fehmarnbeltquerung sind auch in vollem Gange, für uns Fehmaraner ist das irgendwie gerade so als ob "gefühlte 50%" der Insel, welche nicht sehr groß ist, für uns Einheimische verloren gehen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Noch was,
das im PDF eingezeichnete Gebiet am Niobe Denkmal bleibt genauso wie es jetzt auch schon ist, da ändert sich rein gar nichts.

Neu dazu kämen:

Das Markelsdorfer Huk und der Bereich vor dem Fastensee. und das auch nur zeitweise.


Wie gesagt, auch ich habe unterzeichnet aber nicht als Angler sondern als Fehmaraner!


----------



## bacalo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Nr. 3072!


----------



## Trollmaster (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Nr.3.074


----------



## woern1 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Hätte folgendes noch anzumerken:

Es gibt noch paar weitere Gebiete auf der Insel, die entsprechend  geschützt sind: Grüner Brink, Krummsteert (südl. Flügge) bis Orth,  Wulfener Steilküste und südl. Gold (zur Brutzeit der Seeschwalben),  Bereich Kohlhoffinsel im Burger Binnensee, Insel Warder in der  Lemkenhafener Wiek/Westerbergen. Zudem hatten sich die Stadt Fehmarn und die  Surfladen- und Schulbesitzer vor 5 oder 6 Jahren zusammengesetzt, um  Gebiete auf freiwilliger Basis zum Schutzgebiet (ohne rechtliche Basis)  zu benennen (http://www.stadtfehmarn.de/media/custom ... 1194445372). Da wurde sich auch dran gehalten. 
Und  es geht nicht darum, dass andere ihr Geld auf der Insel lassen, sondern  um die Interessen der derzeitigen Bewohner und Besucher.
Und wegen  den vielen Küstenkilometern, die noch frei bleiben: Von der Westküste  bleibt lediglich der Bereich von Flügge und nördl. Wallnau bis Bojendorf  (und an dem Strandabschnitt ist leider ein CP) frei. 
Gerade bei  stärkerem Ostwind wird sich dann alles auf den verbliebenen 3 Kilometern  auf der Westküste tummeln. Flügge ist allein schon wg. dem davor  liegenden Campingplatz schwerer zugänglich.


Und: 
Hm, ich bin äußerst skeptisch, ob die Landesregierung entsprechende andere Regelungen erlassen als  in den 'üblichen' NSG's (es handelt sich nur um einen Entwurf, der in  allen Belangen verschärft werden kann), da darf man z.B. wie am Grünen  Brink lediglich auf einem 3 m breiten Streifen am Strand entlanggehen.  In den NSG' hier auf der Insel ist es grundsätzlich nicht gestattet, den  Fischfang mit der Handangel auszuüben.
Ich bin da wirklich mißtrauisch, dass das in diesem Fall anders geregelt werden  soll.

Übrigens bekommt  man nach dem Unterschreiben noch eine Bestätigungsmail, die man  anklicken muss, erst dann ist die Petition unterschrieben.
Bei mir ist die im Spamordner gelandet, bitte ev. da drauf achten.


werner


----------



## faroutfreak (13. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

und noch einer, jetzt sinds 3488.
Ich angle da oben seit meiner Kindheit, seit mehr oder weniger 40 Jahren, die Notwendigkeit eines weiteren NSGs auf Fehmarn eröffnet sich mir nicht.
Greets Manfred


----------



## dorschfreund85 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Eutin ist nun einer mehr dabei :-D
Nr:3518!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. April 2012)

*AW: Mit vereinten Kräften gegen das Naturschutzgebiet im Inselwesten*

Als halber Fehmeraner auf alle Fälle dabei!

Nr. 4068 und heute schon der 2. Geesthachter #6


----------

